# My first taste of vandalism in years



## Death's Door

Around 11 o'clock on Saturday night, I come home after a great day of hanging out with friends I start up my walkway to find that someone took PVC tubes of the cemetary fence. I standing there looking at it thinking it was about five PVC tubes. I went into the house feeling deflated and told hubby. It was too late that night to go through the neighborhood to find them. 

It turned out to be 10 PVC tubes gone WTF. Sunday morning I went out and walked through the neighborhood not finding a thing. My neighbor was outside working in his front yard and I told him what happened (he is the other crazy neighbor that likes to decorate for Halloween) and he said that his son was watching tv Saturday night and heard kids outside making noise outside the cemetary across the street. As we were standing there talking, I look over see some of the PVC tubes lying on the ground bent and broken. The cemetary was locked so I couldn't go in the check to see if they threw any over the fence. 

This totally blows. I have to come to a decision on whether to take it down or replace the pieces of PVC and replace the missing ones. I have to spend the time and money (both are tight right now) to replace the missing pieces. I didn't plan on this and thought I was finished with that part of the set up. Dammit! 

I just took a breath and after reading what I just wrote, I decided to use the PVC tubes that we used last year to extend our cemetary fence last year and take that section down and just add the PVC tubes as replacements to the front part. I just called hubby and told him this suggestion and he agreed and had some calming words for me. We're hoping this is just a isolated incident and won't happen any more this season. (We still have to deal with Mischief Night)

However, you guys know how I feel if you had this done to your props or haunt. It's a sad/angry/10-steps back feeling because you know the little ****s that did this don't have no respect for no one. My other concern is if these kids damaged anybody else's property with the tubes if they walked with them. That makes me feel bad too. Thanx for letting me vent.


----------



## Plastic Ninja

I feel for you. Two things that I wish would go away in October, rain and people. 

Selfish, immature morons. I take comfort in knowing they probably wont make it through high school and will end up flipping burgers for the rest of their sad little lives.


----------



## Eric Striffler

That sucks. I guess some kids aren't taught how wrong that is, I'm 20 so I know plenty like them. I can't imagine getting a kick out of vandalizing someone's private property like that, very lame. But it could be much worse so don't stress, I think you'll be fine by Halloween! Good luck with the rebuild, hopefully no more kids come by (or if they do, here's hoping you can identify them!).


----------



## debbie5

What was WITH this past Saturday night? It was cold, blustery up here, and there were gangs of 14-16 year old boys roaming everywhere.

I'm so sorry to hear about this. I'm glad you found a solution to fix it. I have sat on my front porch in the dark & watched & hovered over my cemetery before, worried. I know the feeling. ((hugs))


----------



## Dixie

Ugh, the nightmare of all nightmares. I have been super, super paranoid about this kind of thing this year, and seeing it happen to you breaks my heart. Keep us updated on how it goes


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Yep, that does blow. If I had something like that happen I would still go on with it...it's just too much fun...I do miss it.


----------



## Spartan005

Sorry to hear about this. I had a really nice prop stolen a few years back so I know how you feel. Some people are immature jerks but the majority will appreciate all of the time and effort you put into your haunt. Good luck this year!


----------



## joker

Could you use the broken pieces to mend the fence? I've offend thought my PVC was to nice looking and considered breaking a few of the pieces myself to make it look older and distressed.


----------



## stagehand1975

That's why almost nothing goes out until that day. I do it at my friends house becuase I live in rural country where kids don't go door to door becuase it would take an hour to go to 5 houses. My friends house looks unsuspecting until Halloween morning. I take the day off, set it all up and take it all down the same night.


----------



## Manon

I HATE vandals!!!! Damnit! I get scared every year putting up my beautiful props because I'm afraid some asshole kid is going to come by and ruin my hard work. As of yet, I've only had one very cheap light stolen but that's it so far in all the years I've been haunting.... Crossing my fingers this year and so sorry for your damage.


----------



## MrGrimm

Major bummer! Sorry to read this, but I was almost expecting it as some of you put your displays out so early... which I love and wish I could do. But knowing that there are some real idiots out there keeps me from putting anything out until the 30th... 

Feel your pain!


----------



## Death's Door

Thanx guys for your support and understanding. Putting up the cemetary fence takes about a good 45 minutes alone. We have put this up earlier in the month for three years and never had an incident. I, too, put out 80% of my stuff on Halloween day because I don't like tempting anyone to destroy or steal. It still takes four hours just on Halloween day to set up oustide what isn't already set up. I also need time to get stuff set up inside as far as food and drinks and getting myself in costume. 

As far as trying to fix any of the tubes, the tubes that I found were broken into pieces which are too small to fix because they kept hitting stuff with them over at the cemetary across the street until they were small pieces. I would be spending more time in trying to piece them together than just cutting and painting new ones. Because of the holes in the wood, it's a tight fit as it is so trying to fix them and try to put them in the holes would just work be harder to deal with.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:redfacekin: I am so sorry that some punk (and or punks) did this to your display. Please don't let it get you down because it is people like you that keep Halloween alive. I know there are hundreds of people that go by your house and LOVE what you do and appreciate the time and effort it takes. It is discouraging when something like this happens, but you stay strong. You are the one that makes Halloween so special for so many. Don't let the punks tear you down. I will get out my voodoo doll and stick some pins in them for you.:madeton:


----------



## Jestor

Dang, I'm glad it wasn't worse... This too is one if my biggest fears... I just hoped I was being paranoid... Shoot...


----------



## dasjman

That really sucks! I know all of us have that fear every year. Hopefully it was an isolated incident and the rest of your season will be free of scares that you didn't create!


----------



## fontgeek

Sorry to hear about it, that just pushes the blood pressure up (and your finances down).
These are the same kinds of idiots who "tag", and trash areas because they can.
I think we, as a culture, have gotten so soft on discipline that we now have a full generation or two that don't think twice about doing this kind of thing, they think less about what they should do and more about how much they can get away with.
If it was me, I'd wait a few days before I put up the replacement pieces. Let their fervor cool a bit so that they don't see you putting up the new bits as a challenge.
Then again, I'd be out with a twelve gauge and chair in the shadows waiting for the little turds to come back for another round of crime. Plenty of wire ties to cuff them, they put them out in the middle of the street cuffed/restrained.
I'm not nice or forgiving for the criminal end of society.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm so sorry you have to deal with this, DW. I've never understood mindless vandalism like this.

There may be a bright side, though - if they were smacking things in the cemetery, they may have awakened some spirits that don't care for having their rest disturbed who will arise to haunt them. It could happen...


----------



## Death's Door

RoxyBlue said:


> I'm so sorry you have to deal with this, DW. I've never understood mindless vandalism like this.
> 
> There may be a bright side, though - if they were smacking things in the cemetery, they may have awakened some spirits that don't care for having their rest disturbed who will arise to haunt them. It could happen...


That's what I said to hubby when I found the broken pieces over there yesterday. I just hope these ****heads didn't destroy anyone else's property with the PVC tubes.

I know when we moved into the house 16 years ago, we had a lot of "disturbances" going on in our house. We even have pictures. Hubby said the spirits were probably taking up residence in there because no one lived in there for 3 years until we moved in.


----------



## trishaanne

I'm sorry you had to go through that. I hate that feeling of being violated. At our other house we set up about a week before Halloween and we decided to use a really great crypt keeper mask hubby had. Of course, it was stolen, along with 2 other masks. The CHEAP ones were brought back two days later but not the good one. We took everything down immediately and didn't do anything, even pumpkins that year.

In this house, the neighbors look out for us and I have alot of my good stuff out there at the beginning of October and there has never been a problem. I got a little nervous because some new teenagers moved in around the corner and they are real loud mouths but so far we're good. In fact, we were sitting here watching a football game one day and heard some of the other neighborhood kids warning them not to touch it! 

I hope it doesn't ruin your spirit too much. {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## MAD BOMBER

Anyone ever tried those driveway alarms (the ones that ding when someone pulls in the driveway). you could probably direct the beam across the yard and could hear when the things that go bump in the night come creeping round. Or you could always make a mine field ).


----------



## scareme

I know the knot you get in your stomach when something like this happens. And the feelings of it's just not fair, I don't understand this, and anger. I tell everyone in the neighborhood who will listen about it, and my concerns about not doing a haunt. I hope people spread the word, and their peers might let them know how all suffer if that happens. But they probably wouldn't care anyway. It bugs me to think the same kids might come for candy that night, and I'm nice to them, not knowing who they are. I've even had kids take the candy, walk down the sidewalk, and set a ghost on fire right in front of me and my daughter. But 99.9% of the people like it, and I do it for them (and me). I'm not going to let those little punk a##es win. And I do believe in karma being a b##ch. Sending you hugs too, and a baseball bat if you need it.
And I'm glad hubby was there with words of encouragement. He's converting nicely. Still working on mine.


----------



## Headless

Sorry to hear that Weiner. We are out in the middle of the bush so hopefully won't have to worry about this sort of thing - but it seems to be the way of the world these days. People have no respect for other people or their belongings. Very sad.


----------



## highbury

Okay, wait. You live across the street from a real cemetery!?

I'm with stagehand, in that my props go up October 31 and come down October 31. I put too much blood, sweat and tears into each prop to have some little sh*ts come over and mess with them or decide that they were the new owners (or have all this effin' rain damage them!!). I had always toyed with the idea of putting everything up early, but after hearing this story I'm shying away again. Too bad people don't use their heads before they do something stupid like this.

My only other thought would be to put up a sign that reads, "Smile, you're on camera" even if you don't have a security camera, just letting anyone else think twice before they start damaging/stealing anything again.

And at least you have enough time to make the repairs before the big night...


----------



## Joiseygal

I don't understand what is the enjoyment wrecking someone's hard work. Sorry to hear that you had a problem, but hopefully you can make due and it doesn't ruin your fun in the holiday! If you went to that kids house and destroyed some of his belongings I bet he would have a fit!


----------



## jaege

Every haunter's fear, I think. I know I live in dread of it, especially since I put stuff up early. At least it was just some PVC. While I know even that is frustrating, and has a cost of time and money to it. Do not let them take away the pleasure of your holiday. Then they win, and that would be even more frustrating.


----------



## CreeepyCathy

Dang, Da Weiner, that sux. Sorry to hear about that.  

Question--- you have a REAL cemetery across the street? How cool is that!!!!


----------



## Haunted Spider

ok, I want to see a picture of the fence. You said it took you 45 minutes to put up. Mine took me 4 hours this year and I still have to hang the spanish moss on it. 

Other than the picture, that sucks that people messed with your fence. The only thing they could do to mine is rip the tops off if they tried hard. Everything is screwed together so it is sturdy and more damage proof. I am in the minority of the group I guess that I set up alot prior to halloween day. Currently I have my windows boarded, the cemetery stones mostly in, and the fence up. Lighting is also underway. I thankfully have not had a vandal yet, but I do hold off on bigger major props until halloween weekend, but the atmosphere is set up early on. 

Don't let the vandals get the best of you. If you do they have won. Here is a suggestion. Find the cheapo cameras that look like real security cameras, with the blinking light and all. Mount one or two on the front of the house and then put a sign up stating surveilance in use. That will deter 99 percent of the vandals as it is no longer worth it if you think you will get caught. As well, it will only cost you 20 bucks or so for the cheapo cameras. and will be well worth your time.


----------



## dtjurbs

Nothing a 12ga filled with rock-salt won't cure...lol. But in reality, I do feel your pain. I have alot of punks in my neighborhood who just salivate when they see something they can destroy or steal. Happened quite a few times. It's sad but I have resorted to keeping my main display locked up in the garage until halloween morning. I've been able to build everything modular so it is very easy to roll out and set up for the walkthrough at night. It's kinda become the tradition in the neighborhood which I think is cool. It's also pretty interesting to see kids faces when they come home from school and the house/yard looks nothing like it normally does, and then by the next morning, it's like it never happened. In my mind it represents halloween pretty well. It definately is a lot of work for just that night but I think it is worth it even for the simple fact that I don't have to worry about missing destroyed/props.


----------



## MommaMoose

So sorry that you had this happen. Several years ago my entire cemetery was destroyed by a bunch of %$&^&%$#$%$##$%^&*^%#$#E$^ that lived 4 houses down from us. My tombstones were all in pieces up and down the road so I definitely feel your pain. I packed up everything and didn't even turn on my light that year. Some of the neighbor kids got pissed and gave the vandals what for (I am the only one on our block that gives out full sized candy bars) because I wouldn't open my door. I got an apology from the brats the next day. Thankfully they moved out the following summer. So just hang in there, karma has its ways of dealing with things.


----------



## GhoulishCop

There's a saying that there are two kinds of motorcyclists, those who've fallen and those who haven't fallen yet. 

I view haunters in the same way: there are those who've experienced vandalism, and those who haven't yet. In the end, we'll probably all suffer from the little snot-nosed kids who perpetrate these acts sooner or later.

Living on the "other side of the tracks" as I do, the first year I put up my display after moving in I practically kept vigil every night expecting stuff to get broken or stolen. Nothing ever happened and I was surprised by the level of appreciation the kids showed.

Still I'm pretty philosophical about it figuring sooner or later it's going to happen. Not that I won't be pissed and upset when it does, but I kind of chalk it up as a cost of doing business, that it doesn't outweigh the enjoyment I get doing what I do.

Cheers,
Rich


----------



## debbie5

Momma Moose- they APOLOGIZED!?? Amazing..

and LOL @ "He's converting nicely." Hahhaahaa!


----------



## TroyO

Hmmm, I wonder how much trouble you could get in for popping a vandal with a paint ball gun.

Really, non-lethal and even washes out but would sting like the dickens.

For some reason I'd be willing you bet you would get in MORE stink for the paintball gun than a real one, LOL.

Hmmmm........ a Super-Soaker might be even better.... really who could complain about that? I can just see the officer laughing his butt off..... "Wait.... you were kicking over and breaking his tombstones and you are calling me because....... he shot you with a squirt gun? Did he run out of water ballons?"

Driveway alarm and a "loaded" super-soaker.... maybe with red dye in it. Hmmmm....


----------



## TroyO

http://www.harborfreight.com/wireless-driveway-alert-system-93068.html


----------



## Haunted Spider

I made an automated paintball turret a few years ago, night vision camera and run with a remote control like an RC car. That could be fun to put in my cemetery to deter kids  Your probably right though, I imagine you would get into alot of trouble there.


----------



## EvilQueen1298

That really does suck! I am sorry.
When I did the yard haunt I never put out anything until the day of. I simply didn't trust anyone. Even on the day I put everything out, I normally had someone out there at all times...we had too many punks in the area. Finally in '06 I had had enough when a non costume teen walked into my home and into my kitchen demanding candy! He got the bums rush and we haven't done a yard haunt since. I really wanted to try again this year but we decided against it.


----------



## Death's Door

Yep - There is a cemetary across the street in front of my house. It's great when I have company at the house because there is always good parking. Also, my boss asked me a few years ago if I had any other competition in the neighbor. When I told him about the cemetary across the street and how I can't beat that, he just bust out laughing. 

I just want to thank you guys for all your support through this. As I'm reading the above posts, one of the things that I started laughing about was the paint ball gun - it just so happens I was at hubby's gun club for Ladie's Day and I shot on the rifle and pistol ranges in the morning. I even brought home the paper target that shows how good my groupings were. Maybe I should put that in the window to let everybody know what a good shot I am. 

Hubby fixed the fence yesterday before I got home. He knew it upset me to see the missing the PVC tubes. I'll just have to replace the 10 PVC tubes for next year's Halloween. 

It's just a damn shame that a lot of us have to wait until the day of Halloween to put up our props and decorations, guard them with our lives all day, and then take most of them down the same night. I know that's what we have to do but it just sucks.


----------



## Chuck

I am so sorry to hear about the vandalism. I am going to put a sign next to butchered torso that says this was the last person that touched any props.

We have a lot of teenagers in my neighborhood, but I got lucky cause they are so intrigued when they see me working in the garage. I have actually adopted a few of them as my minions. They help out setting things up, painting, building, fetching me beer. You know, the little things.


----------



## psyko99

It's a shame people do things like that. There's a special place that Dante wrote about for them.


----------



## jdubbya

I share everyone's sentiments here. I'm always apprehensive when I put out my fence and columns. We live on a fairly busy street with lots of foot traffic, mostly kids, but so far I've had no issues. I do have to ask though, how your fence is constructed. For anyone to take the pvc tubes from mine, they'd need a small phillips head screw driver to take out the screws that hold he tubes to the wood slats. Other wise they'd have to twist the whole fence section apart. Were your tubes just slid into the holes or fastened somehow?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Da Weiner said:


> I just want to thank you guys for all your support through this. As I'm reading the above posts, one of the things that I started laughing about was the paint ball gun - it just so happens I was at hubby's gun club for Ladie's Day and I shot on the rifle and pistol ranges in the morning. I even brought home the paper target that shows how good my groupings were. Maybe I should put that in the window to let everybody know what a good shot I am.


bwahahahha! the target is a great idea! that should make those little buggers think twice. and if that doesn't deter them....one word...SNIPERS!!!

I'm glad its all working out for you. your hubby sounds like an awesome guy!


----------



## Haunthunter

This is what I am afraid off  too so I am putting screws across the PVC at the bottom so there are not removable and of course keeping my 9mm ready


----------



## Zurgh

Young punks are just pathetic. I hope no more incidents occur. Do look into some kind of security system, sometimes the threat of one is enough, other times, it's not.


----------



## dasjman

I always get the yard set up and lighted by the end of the first week. There are a few props that I only put out when I get home from work and put in the garage before I go to bed each night. While I do live on a quiet street, this reduces my loss potential, but I don't have the time invested in home made tombstones either. Just store bought with PVC reinforcements.


----------



## Lunatic

Sorry to hear about that DW. That does really suck! It only takes that one person to ruin the trust we have on society. This is why, unfortunately, I start setting up my haunt the night before and spend the entire Halloween day setting up the rest of it. It sucks because it is so exhausting to do it that way. But, damn it, I trust no one and I know there is someone who will look at my stuff and think about causing damage. I hate those people!


----------



## Lunatic

Zurgh said:


> Young punks are just pathetic. I hope no more incidents occur. Do look into some kind of security system, sometimes the threat of one is enough, other times, it's not.


You are right Z. 
I bought on sale a couple of spot light fixtures that have a wireless motion sensor. I haven't done this yet but I plan on setting up one or two of them. When my display is up and sitting over night I apply power to only the spots so that if someone does trip them it hopefully will scare them away. Hell, you could also add a 120v siren or other noisy device that would go off along with the light. That would surely scare anyone away. Not to mention wake you up to grab your gun and pop a cap in their asses!


----------



## kallen

I to tend to set up a basic display for the weeks before and set up most everything eles the day before. I live out of town so we don't get the tot's but have a audlt party every year. I strip it after the party so it looks totaly differnt when ween comes  We have had friends bring there kids by after telling them how it looked only to see just a poor deserted graveyard.


----------



## MommaMoose

DW, I got lucky with the peer pressure (some of the "peers" were on the football team). So there was some pressure for the apology. But at least the hubby was kind enough to try to fix things for you. Mine would be totally lost if he tried.


----------



## nixie

I'm so sorry this happened to you.
After we experienced some serious vandalism (fire and theft) a couple years ago, I became neurotic about security. We purchased a few motion sensor alarms from Menards for around $15-$20, motion lights, magnetic alarms that sound when the two sides are separated (these are dirt cheap and I glue fish line to each side and tie them to props and across points of entry), and a very official looking first alert sign that says our house is under 24 hour surveillance. The alarms are very sensitive, and tend to go off when they don't need to, but I would rather chase outside in the middle of the night to find a cat in my yard, than to wake up in the morning to find my props ruined or missing. I also tend to stay up late working on projects, so I tend to "babysit" the yard quite often. This year, we are looking into photobeam sensors. A bit pricy, but I think they would be more efficient.


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311

I use a camera on my property. My dad gave it to me and it's very nice to have. I don't usually record it unless it's October or December when decorations are placed out front. I've never had anything stolen but hell the camera was free so i took em up on his offer! haha. Who say's only rich people have security cameras lol


----------



## debbie5

I'm glad to know I'm not the only one who stays up late, babysitting the props. Do you also check the Weather Channel every 6 hours for high wind advisories?


----------



## Victor

wow, I have to wonder what kind of parents raised these kids or didn't raise I should say. I am sorry for your for lack of a better term loss. Good luck and I hope these kids have some good old karma come back on them.


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311

Victor said:


> wow, I have to wonder what kind of parents raised these kids or didn't raise I should say. I am sorry for your for lack of a better term loss. Good luck and I hope these kids have some good old karma come back on them.


I check for high wind advisories lol. I had a prop blow down today had to reset up.


----------



## byteme

This is why we set up and tear down same day It sucks and we would like to leave the display up but too much cash and time more time than anything. I would probably blow a gasket and there would be a new stone for me next year . Hope you get it all fixed up


----------



## Vlad

Ugh, I just read this. I'm so sorry to hear about this happening to you. I'm glad you didn't just give up and pull it all down, or let it ruin your season. The mark of a true haunter!


----------



## thebrainyscientist1

ive got an electric chair next to the tombstone saying little billy so hopefully that should stop meddling kiddies in their tracks


----------

